# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Αναπαραγωγή ιθαγενών εκτροφής >  Αναπαραγωγη Καρδερίνας 2012 Παρατηρησεις Προβληματισμοι

## kostasb

Γεια και χαρα.
Μετα απο προτροπη και του jk ανοίγω αυτο το νημα για να περιγράψω όσο μου 
επιτρεπει ο γραπτος μου λόγος τη φετινή πορεία.
Λοιπόν για αρχή πρέπει να πώ ότι φέτος για πρώτη φορά προσπάθησα να ενεργοποιήσω τα ζευγάρια μου νωρίτερα
με απώτερο σκοπό να έχω τελειώσει με την αναπαραγωγή μέχρι τα τέλη Ιουνίου, πράγμα που όπως θα δουμε και παρακάτω 
δεν γίνεται ή τουλάχιστον δεν το κατάφερα και μάλλον δεν θα το ξαναπροσπαθήσω.
Περίπου στις αρχες Μαρτίου είχα την πρώτη φωλιά απο ενα ζευγαρι αχάτες με θυληκιά δικιά μου 2011 και αρσενικο γερμανο του 2011
η οποία και αποδείχθηκε μετά απο μια εβδομάδα ασπορη.
Η θυληκιά κάθησε 10 μέρες και μετά της πήρα την φωλιά και την άφησα μερικές μέρες να ηρεμησει.
Στο ενδιάμεσο ενα δεύτερο ζευγάρι καφε Χ αχατινα είχαν κάνει τη δική τους φωλιά όπου στην 4η ημέρα κλωσηματος βρήκα σπασμένο αυγό εκτος 
φωλιάς όπου και χώρισα τον αρσενικο. Και αυτή η φωλιά άσπορη.
Δεύτερη φωλιά στο 1ο ζευγάρι και με μεγάλη μου χαρά 4 σποριασμενα αυγά...
Η θυληκιά προέρχεται απο μάνα η οποία σκότωνε τα μικρά της και με το φόβο της κληρονομικοτητας αποφάσισαμε με τον φίλο Δημήτρη να μην της αφήσουμε τα μικρά για να ταίσει.
Τα αυγά μεταφέρθηκαν σε άλλο ζευγάρι που καθότανε και εκείνο σε άσπορα (αρα είμαστρε ήδη σε 3 ασπορες φωλιες) απο το οποίο βεβαια δεν είχαμε 
κάποια ένδειξη για τη συμπεριφορά στα μικρά αλλά στην προκειμενη φάση δεν έιχαμε κάτι καλύτερο να κάνουμε.
Αποτέλεσμα η θυληκιά σκοτώνει τα μικρα της μόλις σκάσουν απο το αυγό στις πρώτες ώρες της ζωής τους.
Τα υπόλοιπα αυγά μεταφέρθηκαν σε άλλο ζευγάρι στο οποίο η θυληκιά δεν δεχτηκε τα αυγά και δεν τα κλώσησε οπότε πάνε και αυτά.
Η συνέχεια είχε άλλες 2 άσπορες φωλιές και όλα αυτά μέχρι περίπου πριν 3 εβδομαδες....

θα το σταματησω εδώ για να μην γίνομαι και κουραστικός και να ανοίξουμε κάποια κουβέντα..

----------


## thanasissin

Κώστα η άποψή μου έιναι ότι όλα όσα περιγράφεις δεν οφείλονται στο γεγονός ότι "βιάστηκες" να ενώσεις τα ζευγάρια σου.
Επίσης αποδεικνύεται για άλλη μια φορά η επιβεβλημένη χρήση παραμάνας (κανάρας-καρποντακίνας) για παν ενδεχόμενο.

----------


## jk21

η παραμανα ειναι μια λυση με θετικα και αρνητικα οπως την μη παροχη σωστων αντισωματων αλλα οταν ειναι δεδομενο το προβλημα οτι οι γονεις θα σκοτωσουν ή θα εγκαταλειψουν τα μικρα ,τοτε ειναι επιβεβλημενη λυση .πρωτα ομως δοκιμαζουμε εστω με αποτυχια τους κανονικους γονεις .εδω ακουσα οτι δεν δοκιμαστηκαν καν ,λογω φοβου κληρονομικοτητας στη συμπεριφορα απο προβληματικο γονιο .ισως απο φοβο να εκανα και γω το ιδιο αλλα απ εξω απο το χορο λεω οτι επρεπε να μεινουν στους γονιους εστω για πρωτη φορα .ενισχυσε τη διατροφη τους με γυρη και bella di notte σε ολα τα πουλια ,ενω στα θηλυκα αν εχεις ακομα ξεχωρα πουλια απο τα αρσενικα ,ενισχυσε το λιναροσπορο  και φτιαξε αυγοψωμο οπου σημαντικο μερος του αλευρου σιταριου να αντικατασταθει (μεχρι σε ποσοστο 15 % στο συνολικο μιγμα αλευρων ) με αλευρι σογιας .αν θελεις σου στελνω πμ που μπορεις να βρεις αλευρι κινοα .με την επενδυση που εχεις κανει ,αξιζει καποιος κοπος παραπανω ... 

ασχετο απο το προβλημα αλλα να παρεις και να δινεις gel aloe vera της narure  plus .πιθανοτατα οπως πολλοι εκτροφεις δινεις κοκκιδιοστατικα που εκτος των αλλων εχουν και επιπτωσεις στη γονιμοτητα .εχω σχετικο αρθρο εδω μεσα με ερευνα για την ισαξια δραση της αλοης και του esb3 αλλα και αλλο για τον επηρεασμο της γονιμοτητας απο φαρμακα για κοκκιδια 

θα τα ξαναπουμε .πρεπει να κλεισω

----------


## kostasb

@thanasissin.
δεν εννοώ για την ένωση των ζευγαριών ότι βιάστηκα αλλά την προετοιμασία τους. Διάρκεια ημέρας, θερμοκρασία - υγρασία, διατροφή, φωλιές κτλ.


@jk21
στην τρέχουσα γένα έχω σκοπό να την δοκιμάσω αλλά και η άλλη στο ρόλο της παραμάνας υπο δοκιμή ήταν ούτως η άλλως. Είναι και για αυτή η πρώτη γένα καθότι και αυτή είναι πουλάκι του 11.
Bella di notte χορηγώ όλο το χρόνο και στην αυγοτροφή αλλά και εκτος.
Το αυγόψωμο σου με πρόλαβες. έχω πάρει τα υλικά και θα κάνω μια προσπάθεια και με αυτό.

Πάντως η δική μου άποψη είναι ότι κύριος λόγος είναι τα ίδια τα πουλιά.

----------


## jk21

συνεχιζω λοιπον : 

θεωρω οτι η καθυστερηση ισως και σε αλλα ζευγαρια σου που απλα δεν ανεφερες ,μπορει να ειναι και τυχαια .τις ιδιες μαρτυριες εχω και απο αλλα παιδια που εκτρεφουν και μπορει να ειναι θεμα κλιματος και το πως επηραζει τα πουλια σε παραγοντες που εμεις δεν μπορουμε να ξερουμε .ομως θεωρω οτι οι πολυ καλες εγκαταστασεις που εχω δει σε φωτο οτι εχεις ,πρεπει να ενισχυθουν με καθημερινη παροχη τροφων απο τη φυση σε κλαδια ,αναλογα με την γεωγραφικη προελευση των πουλιων .η παρουσια τους παιζει σημαντικοτατο ρολο στην εναρξη των ενστικτων .στα balcanica τα κλαδια ζωχου πρεπει να εινα καθημερινα ,οπως και του ταραξακου αν βρισκεις σε παρκα (σε αυτον προσεχεις πολυ τα φυλλα να ειναι πλυμμενα αν δινεις και απο αυτα ) .να εχουν σιγουρα τον ανθο σε φαση που εχει κλεισει και παει να ανοιξει ο κλεφτης .το καλυτερο υλικο για φωλιες να εχεις ,θα παρουν και απο το χνουδι (τον γνωστο μετεπειτα <<κλεφτη >> ) να βαλουν στο τελειωμα της .επισης αγκαθια διαφορων ειδων .ακομα και αν δεν τρωνε τον σπορο των συγκεκριμενων ,να ειναι εντος κλουβας να σκαρφαλωνουν και να παιζουν πανω τους .το αγκαθι μαριας και ο καρδος ο πυκνοκεφαλος  εχουν γεμισει τα χωραφια .και οχι μονο αυτα .και κλαδια με ανθη οπως της αμυγδαλιας αν βρεις .στα major και τις μεταλλαξεις να προσπαθησεις να βρεις (δυσκολο αλλα αν εχεις φιλους ισως γινει ) απο ορεινο χωριο κλαδια απο σκληθρα (alnus glutinosa ) ενω μια καλη ιδεα ειναι να φτιαξεις back round με ποστερ επενδυμενα με αυτοκολλητο για να μην τα τσιμπανε ,με ελιες ,πορτοκαλιες και αμυγδαλιες στις balcanica και alnus glutinosa στα πουλια απο βορειες χωρες.ισως καποιοι γελασουν και με με χαρακτηρισουν θεωρητικο αλλα μπορεις ευκολα να βρεις φωτο μεγαλου μεγεθους στο διαδικτυο και να εκτυπωσεις ... και μακροπροθεσμα δεν θα χασεις .δεν στο λεω μονο για το προσωρινο ισως οχι καλο αποτελεσμα (θα αλλαξει συντομα πιστευω ) αλλα και για το μελλον .οταν ξεκινας κατι οργανωμενα και δειχνεις να το αγαπας ,ειναι κριμα καποιες τετοιες λεπτομερειες να τις αφησεις εκτος προγραμματος .

αν θελεις μας γραφεις και την προετοιμασια που εχεις κανει σε χρονικο διαστημα ,αυγοτροφη ή αυγο που δινεις ,συμπληρωματα ,μιγμα και λοιπα 

μαλλον εγω σε κουραζω αλλα ηταν να μην μου δωσεις θαρρος  :: 


* να παρεις και το σκευασμα που αναφερω στο ποστ 6

*Προστατευτική φόρμουλα για το συκώτι και την αποξίνωσή του*

----------


## jk21

τωρα ειδα το νεο σου ποστ .σιγουρα παιζουν ρολο τα πουλια και οι χαρακτηρες τους αλλα ολα αυτα που σου ειπα βοηθουν .επιμενω να προσπαθησεις με τους γονεις εστω μια φορα και ας χασεις ισως αυγα 

για το αυγοψωμο να βαλεις σιγουρα και αλευρι απο κινοα και βρωμης .αν δεν εχεις απο αυτα ,να παρεις .τα θεωρω βασικα ,ειδικα στην καρδερινα που εχει αναγκη ιδιαιτερη στα αμινοξεα

----------


## thanasissin

η διατροφική προετοιμασία εχει σημασία για την υγεία και τη γονιμότητα των πουλιών. Δεν έχει ομως καμία σχέση με την συμπεριφορά των πουλιών.
Αν ένα πουλί έχει "άσχημο" χαρακτήρα θα έχει πάντα άσχημο ακόμα και να τρώει σκέτο κεχρί. Αν ένα πουλί έχει "καλό" χαρακτήρα θα ταίζει τους νεοσσούς του ακομα και σκέτο κεχρί.

Τα προβλήματα του Κώστα για μένα δεν ειναι θέμα προετοιμασίας. Ειναι, ειναι όπως πολύ σωστά ειπε ο Κώστας, θέματα πουλιών. Γι αυτό (ρωτήστε όποιον εκτροφέα ιθαγενών θέλετε) τα "καλά πουλιά" ούτε πουλιούνται ούτε δίνονται ποτέ από την εκτροφή μας.

----------


## thanasissin

επίσης ειναι και θέμα διαχείρισης

----------


## aeras

Τα άσπορα αυγά πιστεύω ότι οφείλονται στην βεβιασμένη αναπαραγωγή εκτός εποχής, πιθανόν  και κακές συμπεριφορές του ζευγαριού.

----------


## jk21

> η διατροφική προετοιμασία εχει σημασία για την υγεία και τη γονιμότητα των πουλιών. Δεν έχει ομως καμία σχέση με την συμπεριφορά των πουλιών.


η διατροφη δεν επηρεαζει μονο τη γονιμοτητα αλλα σε αυτην αν εμπεριεχονται ουσιες που μπορουν να επηρεασουν ορμονικα τα πουλια ,επηρεαζεται και η διαθεση τους για ζευγαρωμα .στα θηλυκα αυτες οι ουσιες ειναι φυτοοιστρογονα που περιεχονται σε σημαντικο βαθμο στο σογιαλευρο και στο λιναροσπορο (και σε μικροτερο βαθμο και σε αλλους σπορους αλλα σε αυτον και στη σογια σε μεγαλο βαθμο ) αλλα και στη γυρη που επηρεαζει θετικα αρσενικα και θηλυκα λογω των φυτικης προελευσης γοναδοτροπων ορμονων που περιεχουν .η γυρη να μην ξεχναμε οτι στην ουσια ειναι το σπερμα των φυτων .επισης σκευασματα με το αμινοξυ αργινινη επηρεζουν την αιματωση στην επιμαχη περιοχη και εμμεσα διεγειρουν τα πουλια (αν αυτα εχουν και ορμονικους λογους να εχουν τετοια διαθεση ) .οταν ομως μιλαμε για πουλια που πριν λιγες γεννιες οι γεννητορες ηταν στη φυση ,συγκεκριμενα φυτα που την εποχη της εναρξης της αναπαραγωγης αποτελουν τροφη για αυτα στη φυση ,ειναι καμπανακια εναρξης της αναπαραγωγης ενστικτωδως και στην αιχμαλωσια 

στο λινκ αυτο  http://www.ifv-vogelwarte.de/files/E..._Griffiths.pdf  που ειχα δωσει εδω  
*Η καρδερίνα και η διατροφή της στη φύση - goldfinch diet in nature*φαινεται ξεκαθαρα οτι ολοκληρα κοπαδια πουλιων μεταναστευουν απο την νοτια αγγλια στην βορεια ισπανια μονο και μονο για να βρουνε το σενεκιο (γαρδελοχορτο ) ετοιμο για το διαιτολογιο τους σε πρωτερο χρονο και ετσι να μπουν στην εποχη της αναπαραγωγης ,ενω σε αλλο επισυναπτομενο στο ιδιο θεμα συνδεσμο 
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/1...838.x/abstract υπαρχει ερευνα με τις προτιμησεις της καρδερινας ιδιαιτερα στο σπορο δακτυλις (ειδος γρασιδιου ) 

το bella di notte επισης και το ελαιο τους γνωστο ως evening primrose oil παιζει περα απο σημαντικο ρολο στη γονιμοτητα του θηλυκου φυλλου και σε ορμονικα του θεματα και συμβαλλει στην εξισορροπηση ορμονικων διαταραχων  και ειναι πολυ γνωστο για τη χρηση του αυτη στον ανθρωπο

----------


## thanasissin

Φέτος έχω χάσει 4 φωλιές φλώρων απο αρσενικά φλώρια τα οποία δεν βάτεψαν επανειλημένως. Το πύρωμα που έκαναν (πόσο πρησμένοι ήταν δηλ οι γεννητικοί τους αδένες) δεν το εχω ξαναδεί.

----------


## kostasb

δυστυχως ο χρόνος που έχω δεν μου επιτρεπει και πολλές βόλτες για συλλογή ημιώριμων σπόρων που και εγω πιστέυω ότι είναι ιδανικά για τα πουλιά που ασχολούμαι.
 το μόνο που έχω βρει σχετικά κοντά είναι ένα "δάσος" απο αγκάθια μαρίας όπου και πάω όποτε βρω λίγο χρόνο.
 τώρα για έλαιο απο αγκάθι μαριας και σκέυασμα αλόης έχω αρχίσει και χρησιμοποιώ τις τελευταίες 20 μέρες.
 Οσον αφορά στις φωτογραφιες φαίνεται καλή η ιδέα σου. Μετά το πέρας της αναπαραγωγικής περιοδου που θα βγάλω όλες τις κλούβες έξω για απολύμανση του χώρου
 κάτι θα κανονίσω..

 Θέλω λίγο να επανέρθω στο χαρακτήρα των πουλιών.
 έχω 10 ζευγάρια major και 3 ζευγάρια balcanica.
 συνολικά είναι 26 καρδερινες οι οποίες διαχειρίζονται ακριβώς το ίδιο.
 Το κάθε πουλάκι έχει το δικό χαρακτήρα - ιδιαιτερότητες - καλές και κακές συνήθειες, που σημαίνει ότι δεν παίζει και πολύ μεγάλο ρόλο τουλάχιστον απο
 την εμπειρία μου το θέμα διατροφής. Το αν η θυληκιά δεν κάθεται στη φωλιά ή σπάει τα αυγά ή σκοτώνει τα μικρά ή δεν ταίζει ή ο αρσενικός σκοτώνει τα μικρά είναι πιστεύω καθαρά θέμα χαρακτήρα του κάθε πουλιού.

 Τώρα όσον αφορά την έξτρα παροχή ιδιαίτερων σπόρων ή σκευασμάτων νομίζω ότι ειναι *ΕΠΙΤΑΚΤΙΚΗ* στην αναπαραγωγή καρδερινας.

----------


## jk21

τα αγκαθια αν θες να υπαρχει ελπιδα να φανε και τον σπορο ,να τα μαζεψεις οταν υπαρχει το μωβ ανθος ακομα αλλα εχει αρχισει να κλεινει και να ξερενεται .μετα σκληραινουν .οταν τα βαλεις να σκισεις εγκαρσια 2-3 να φαινεται το εσωτερικο 

η διατροφη στην διαθεση για ζευγαρωμα παιζει ρολο .στη διαθεση για κλωσσημα ,ταισμα ή οχι και τα αλλα που ειπες συμφωνω οτι ειναι θεμα χαρακτηρα πουλιων ,αλλα σιγουρα παιζει ρολο και στο πως μεγαλωσαν αυτα τα ζευγαρια .με γονεις που τα ταιζαν; με παραμανες; με ταισμα στο χερι; οι γονεις ηταν πουλια εκτροφης; αν ναι ηταν κοινωνικοποιημενοι χαρακτηρες ; χαρακτηρας καθε πουλιου + τα πιο πανω ,διαμορφωνουν την τελικη συμπεριφορα

----------


## kostasb

> αλλα σιγουρα παιζει ρολο και στο πως μεγαλωσαν αυτα τα ζευγαρια .με γονεις που τα ταιζαν; με παραμανες;


Δημήτρη πιστεύεις ότι το μεγαλωμα απο τους γονέις ή απο παραμανα παίζει ρόλο στο χαρακτήρα του πουλιού;
Ακόμα και αν η παραμάνα είναι και αυτή καρδερίνα ή κάποιο ζευγάρι άλλου τύπου πουλιών;

----------


## jk21

σαφως και παιζει ! τα πουλια οπως και τα μικρα παιδια οταν ακομα ειναι νηπια ,βλεπουν κινησεις των μεγαλων και μιμουνται .ακομα και αυτα που θεωρουσαμε λαθη στους γονεις μας ,οταν μεγαλωσουμε συχνα τα κανουμε εμεις .το να ταισουμε στο στομα ειναι τελειως διαφορετικο στον ψυχισμο ενος πουλιου απο το να ταιστει απο αλλο πουλι .το ταισμα στο στομα οδηγει συχνα σε ημερα πουλια απεναντι στον ανθρωπο αλλα οχι απαραιτητα σε καλους γονεις που αποδεχονται την αναπαραγωγη στην αιχμαλωσια .ή και σε γονεις που την αποδεχονται αλλα κανουν ξεκαθαρα λαθη απειριας . πιστευω οτι η παραμανα ακομα και διαφορετικο πουλι  να ειναι (αρκει να εχει συναφες μεγεθος και να ειναι στην κατηγορια των στρουθιομορφων ) ειναι σαν μανα .αρκει να υπαρχει και πατερας .αν οχι δεν ειναι το ιδιο .οπως επισης η παραμανα μπορει στο θεμα επηρεασμου στον νεοσσο ωστε να ταισει και κεινος μικρα οταν μεγαλωσει ,μπορει να ειναι οκ .δεν ειναι ομως το ιδιο ακριβως οσο αφορα τα αντισωματα και ενζυμα  που δινει στο μικρο με το σαλιο που ετοιμαζει την τροφη που δινει ,αν δεν ειναι παραμανα απο το ιδιο ειδος πουλιου .μαλιστα σε καποια στοιχεια μπορει να διαφερει το τι προσφερει σε αυτο τον τομεα και παραμανα απο το ιδιο ειδος (πχ καρδερινα ) αλλα διαφορετικο υποειδος πχ balcanica ή major .γεννημενες με dna να βοηθα το πουλι να επιβιωνει σε διαφορετικα κλιματα ,ισως να μην δινει μεσω των ενζυμων και των αντισωματων ,τα ιδια ακριβως πραγματα (πολλα μπορει να ειναι κοινα αλλα καποια μπορει να ειναι διαφορετικα )

----------

